# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfer in Elternzeit...

## proba

Moin zusammen,
Wir sind nun seit 3 Monaten stolze Eltern - und ganz die moderne Familie, in der ich in Teilzeit arbeite. Da meine Frau auch schon wieder arbeiten muss hab ich die kleine whrend dieser Zeit, super schn - hat aber auch einige Lngen drin...
Vielleicht gibt es ja Leute in hnlichen Situationen die Lust auf Erfahrungsaustausch und/oder gemeinsames bespaen haben.
Surfgeschichten sollten dabei selbstverstndlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen...
Gru 
Marcel

----------

